# Classical Parody Titles



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Make up titles of theoretical parodies to famous classical pieces. Give synopsis if it's programmatic if you like!

Goose Lake - Nobody wants to marry the albino one.
The Sorcerer's Janitor - Labor Union allegory
The Magic Tuba - Papageno's job just a lot heavier :tiphat:
On the Steppes of my Neighbor's Apartment - Dodge Grand Caravan driving by, stereo blaring.

You try!


----------



## MaestroViolinist (May 22, 2012)

Aw, you did the best one I could think of! (Goose Lake) Now I'll have to think of something else.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Love for Three Orangutans (after Prokofiev)
Beatrice and the Benedictine Monk (after Berlioz)
Helicobacter Quartet (after Stockhausen)
Le Grand McDonald's (after Ligeti)
Einstein on the beat (after Glass)
Nixon in Chinglish (John Adams' opera translated from English into Chinglish - Chinese English)


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

_Kindergarten_ (after Schumann)
_Chrysler's Yawning_ (also after Schumann)
_Simplified Mathematiques_ (after Berlioz)
_The Mess at Notre Dame_ (after Machaut)


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

The Right to Springs - Pogo Stick activist commits martyrdom for the cause

Raymond - A man is nearly seduced by a ninja-ess, when his betrothed Jane saves the day coming home from shopping spree.

The Frank Variations

The Miraculous Mandarin Orange - It's aliveee!

The Aisle of the Dead - The poor souls stand in line waiting for judgment

The Water-balloon Goblin - Watch out, or he'll hit you from behind!

Three Essay Dissertations for Orchestra - We'll be here alllll night...


----------



## waldvogel (Jul 10, 2011)

Figaro denies the Count his "droit du seigneur" by getting Susanna pregnant in _The Shotgun Marriage of Figaro_.

Fig Newtons struggle for freedom while in their exile in Oreoland in _Nabisco_.

Swiss advocate of independence uncovers Austrian plot in _Willie Tell_.

See the amorous adventures of a KLM pilot in _The Flying Dutchman_.

Kid picks out all the raisins from the Raisin Bran in _The Abduction from the Cereal_.


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

Okay, so, not mine, but there are a few very clever ones in this list


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Some Broadway musicals, if I may:

_The Phantom of the Operating Theatre _- Medical drama version of Lloyd Webber's biggest musical hit
_Paint Your Wagon Commie Red_ - The musical about the old American West made into a Cold War espionage thriller
_Fiddler on the Reef_ - Reset from the ghettos of pre-Revolution Russia to the Great Barrier reef in Queensland, Australia


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Meaghan said:


> Okay, so, not mine, but there are a few very clever ones in this list


Aha! That's exactly what I was looking for, titles like "A Little Nightmare Music" and "Fanfare for the Common Cold." :lol:


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

Carl Nielsen's "The Four Temperamentals" - A day in the life of a dysfunctional family with Sandy the Whiner, Chloe the Wreck, Melanie the Hollerer, and Phil the Egomaniac.


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

This one isn't my own, but it's really funny. In Peter Schickele's fake biography of the immortal
P.D. Q. Bach, there's a fake bibliography with this autobiography of a once famous castrato called 
"Music Minus Two- my life as a castrato".


----------



## Norse (May 10, 2010)

Not mine, but: The Ill-tempered Clavier.


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

_The Four Seasonings_ by Antonio "Paps" Murfi


----------



## Norse (May 10, 2010)

Carnival of the Cannibals - A Dadaist succès de scandale ballet from 1921.

Eine Kleine Bach Musik - It's a short piece by Bach. Duh..


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Some overtures -

_Eggnog Oveture_ (after Beethoven) - Beethoven truly considered this his finest work.
_Le Corset Overture_ (after Berlioz) - Played when models wear 19th century gear on the catwalk.
_Candida Oveture_ (after Bernstein) - an operetta about fungus? Sounds interesting...not.
_Portishead Point Overture _(after Walton) - a version of the work for rock band, played by the 1990's group.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Some symphonies -

Mahler - Symphony of a Thousand Island Dressing (Sym.#8)
Beethoven - Sym.#3 'Erotica'
Mozart - Sym.#31 'Paris Hilton'
Messiaen - Turanga Leela Symphony (the character from Futurama)
Shostakovich - Sym.#7 'Leningrad Cowboys Go America' (the cult rock band's film of 1990's - where I am stuck!)


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Shucks, Sid, you're on fire!


----------



## waldvogel (Jul 10, 2011)

Stravinsky's sequel to _The Firebird_: _The Camaro_. I realize that a lot of Europeans won't get this one.

Richard Strauss' opera _Salami_, in which King Herod promises half his kingdom for a really good piece of sausage on a platter.

Otorino Respighi's tone poem written after walking from St. Peter's to the Vatican Museums to the Pantheon through the Forum to the Colosseum: _The Pains of Rome_.

George Gershwin does Country and Western: _An American in Paris, Texas_.

Edward Elgar gets high: The _Cocaine Overture_.

John Cage's _Piano Concerto for No Hands_


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Falla's tribute to dumpster-divers: Nights in the Garbage of Spain.

Carl Orff's breakfast cantata: Carmina Banana.


----------



## waldvogel (Jul 10, 2011)

Paul Hindemith's opera about a 16th century German wrestler: _Mathis der Mauler_

Aaron Copland celebrates rope-making in Kentucky: _Appalachian String_.

Felix Mendelssohn comes out for gay marriage: _The He-brides Overture_.

Frederic Chopin's drunken amble through the museum: _The Knocked Urns_.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Gershwin's musical based on an '80s B movie about an opera singer who becomes a stripper: Porky's and Bess.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

More symphonies:

Hovhaness - Symphony #2 'Mysterious Mole-hill'
Dvorak - Symphony #9 'From the New World of Warcraft'
Shostakovich - Symphony #12 'The year 1917, when Lenin grew a goatee'

Some concertos:
Alwyn - Harp Concerto 'Lyra Anjelica Houston'
Mozart - PIano Concerto #26 'Coronation Street'
Saint-Saens - Piano Concerto #5 'Walk like an Egyptian'



waldvogel said:


> ...
> Felix Mendelssohn comes out for gay marriage: _The He-brides Overture_....


Hilarious! It made me crack up...:lol:...


----------



## waldvogel (Jul 10, 2011)

Sid James said:


> Hilarious! It made me crack up...:lol:...


My parents had a record of this overture, and when I was about 8 or 9 years old, I expressed to my mom and dad that I really liked the He-brides overture. Hey, that's what the word looks like when you're 9, right?

My dad cracked up, then quickly moved back to Dad mode, gently correcting my pronunciation.


----------



## waldvogel (Jul 10, 2011)

A couple pieces unearthed from the archives of J.S. Bach:

A new piece for solo violin - Nigel Kennedy is going to do the premiere. He was given a copy of the sheet music, and, on the day of performance, decided to play Scottish reels, Appalachian fiddle tunes, and some Polish folk songs. When asked why he did it, Kennedy said that the piece was entitled "_Chaconne a son gout_."

The second half of the concert featured Yo Yo Ma. He sat down with his cello, opened a box of chocolates, and ate them one by one until he finished the entire box. He then bowed and left the stage. The audience was furious. When asked what he was doing, Yo Yo replied that he was only performing the "_Unaccompanied Sweets_".


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

Thisis an actual satirical show which has just opened , I forget where, but I'll try to check.
It's a take off of Wagner's Ring which takes place in Texas, complete with country music a la Wagner, called 
"Das barbecu ". I'ds love to see it .


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Saint-Saens Symphony No. 3 "Organs"

:tiphat:


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

They've just discovered a sequel to Karol Szymanowski's famous opera, where King Roger leaves his throne and forms a rock band in the '60s with Ray Davies. Premiering next fall at the met: Kink Roger.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Hindemith: Cadillac
Wagner : the gold of Evita Peron
Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of Manhattan
Stravinsky œdipux prince
R. Strauss : the woman without a cigarette
Gershwin: Porgy and his boss
R. Strauss: the woman without a tongue
R. Strauss: the woman who lost her head
R. Strauss: Ara-ugly
Tchaikovsky: the queen of hearts
Donizetti : Santana Boleyn
Janacek: the house of the alive
Smetana : the cheap bride
Bizet: Carmina Burana
Bizet: the pearl phishers
Puccini: the wicket witch of the West
Verdi: Ottila ( a merge of Ottelo and Attila)
Tchaikovsky : Marzzipan
Wagner: Tristand und hirsute
Janaček : Speedy Gonzalez's vacation
Vivaldi: the 6 and a half seasons
Wagner: Lohenblue
Prokofiev: my fiery lady




To be followed. Funny place.

Martin


----------



## Norse (May 10, 2010)

The Moonshine Sonata. - An almost unreadable sketch found in one of Beethoven's old, empty gin bottles.


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

Alfven for kids: The Uppsa-daisy Rhapsody


----------



## waldvogel (Jul 10, 2011)

John Adams' opera about defective dishes: _Nicks in the China_

Benjamin Britten's opera about a catastrophic space mission: _Death on Venus_

Georges Bizet's opera about automobile mechanics: _Car Men_

Claude Debussy's tone poem about the frozen north of Russia: _Siberia_


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> Bizet: the pearl phishers


I'm glad I wasn't drinking anything when I read that one or else I'd be mopping up my computer screen.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Some masses that do not have the trad Latin text:

*Arvo Part* - _The 'Ich bin ein Berliner' Mass _(words by President J.F. Kennedy)

*Delius *- _Mass of Life Insurance _(words by Charles Ives, an insurance salesman, the only collaboration between these two great composers)

*Haydn *- _Little Organ Donation Mass _(after Huilu's 'take' on Saint-Saens' _Organs_ symphony)


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

An update on a classic by Rinsky-Korsakov : Scheherezade and Osama Bin Laden .

Update on Wagner: Siegfried and Roy (Siegfried's long lost half-brother ).

A restaurant in Amsterdam : The Frying Dutchman .

A pedantic performance of a Richard Strauss tone poem : Tod Und Erklarung .(Death and explanation).

A Rock version of a Tchaikovsky work : Manfred Mann symphony .

Czech opera about spousal abuse : The Battered Bride .

An opera about the Watergate scandal : The Cunning Little Nixon .

Another opera about Watergate : False Staff .

Another term for the flower maidens in Parsifal : The Merry Wives of Klingsor .

An opera about poisonous spiders : The Merry Black Widow .


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Some song-cycles:

Schoenberg - _Pierrot Loony Air _(just listening to it makes you nuts)
Schumann - _Dich(otomy)liebe_
R. Strauss - _Four Last Songs I Wrote Before I Carked It_


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

A Broadway musical about a sleepwalking bedwetter : "Piddler On The Roof ". 

If Bellini were alive today, he'd write an opera about Marilyn Monroe called "Norma jean ".

An opera about the Marschallin and Oktavian in extreme old age called "Der Sklerosenkavalier ."

An orchestral piece about a soup-making Cossack called Taras Boullibaise ". 

An opera about an annoying Hungarian Buddhist called Der Buddhapest .

An opera about the inventer of the Volkswagen called "Carmen Ghia ".


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

*More symphonies -*

*Mahler* - _Symphony #1 'Titanic' _- dedicated to the sunk ocean liner, but composed before the tragedy happened...figure that out?

*Beethoven* - _Symphony #9 'Coral Reef' _- Beethoven's sequel to his 'pastoral' symphony, this one focussing on marine life on the other side of the world which he never saw.

*Mendelssohn* - _Symphony #5 'Reformatting this Word document is driving me crazy' _- Mendelssohn's tribute to Microsoft Word, which noone knows how to use properly, except maybe Bill Gates.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Delius: _Flo-Rida Suite_, a compilation of classically arranged works of this beloved rap/pop artist. :tiphat:

Wagner: _Siegfried's Pork Rind Journey_, this fast-food cook goes in search for the perfect deep-fried snack.

Shostakovich: _The Limp Stream_, ballet about a stream whose water source is drying up due to sabotage.

Prokofiev: _Fugitive's Visions_, left in solitary confinement for life, the prisoner hallucinates and becomes a prophet of world events.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Some chamber music with herbs thrown in -

Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Thyme

Schubert: String Quartet #13 'Rosemary'

Dutilleux: String Quartet 'Aniseed la nuit'

& some piano ones:

Cage: Sonatas & Interludes for Prepared Peppermint

Ives: Coriander Sonata

Beethoven: Violin Sonata #5 'Sprig of Parsley'


----------

